# Painting unrouted area of a sign



## Patrick McNeal (May 10, 2015)

Greetings!

I'm wanting to try my hand at making a sign for my back yard. I want to paint the letters, which I understand I can do with spray paint/ink, then sand the board to leave just the paint in the letters, but I also want to paint the rest of the board. How can I protect the routed letters? I've been thinking I could use a small, sponge-type roller that's not overloaded with paint, which would just cover the surface and leave the letters intact, but I haven't been able to find an answer anywhere. Would this work?

Thank you!

Patrick McNeal


----------



## bobditts (Jan 5, 2015)

paint the board first then route? or have you already routed the letters? Are you using templates to route the letters?


----------



## Patrick McNeal (May 10, 2015)

I plan on printing out the design, gluing it to the board, and routing through the paper. Then spraying the letters, sanding the board, then painting the surface.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Patrick McNeal said:


> I plan on printing out the design, gluing it to the board, and routing through the paper. Then spraying the letters, sanding the board, then painting the surface.


Why not sand and paint the surface first, apply the paper design with spray glue, rout the letters, spray the letters with the paper still in place, and then remove the the paper?

The paper will act as a frisket to keep the letter paint off of the pre-painted background. I use 3M 77 spray adhesive to hold my paper patterns in place. It sticks well and then is easily removed with a quick swipe of mineral spirits on a paper towel. You could easily sand the edges of the letters without removing the paper if you need to knock down some fuzz from routing.

Try it on some scrap first to test the method.


----------



## Patrick McNeal (May 10, 2015)

Thank you; that's just the kind of tip I needed!


----------



## CowboyFrank (Feb 21, 2015)

Some people I know use acrylic paint and a small brush to do this


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

CowboyFrank said:


> Some people I know use acrylic paint and a small brush to do this


some use Rit dye...
Barb aka @OutoftheWoodwork would be the best one here to consult about the dye...


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

I know this is going to sound corny, but sand and paint the surface. Then route the letters.

Now ... take *a turkey syringe* (available at any major grocery or variety store) and suck up the paint for the routed letters from a can. You cannot use spray paint for this, since the can is pressurized. 

Lay the piece flat on a table and s-l-o-w-l-y fill the "well" for each letter you routed out with paint from the syringe, until the paint reaches very near the top of the letter. This will coat the bottom and sides up to the top edge, sort of like filling a swimming pool. 

Stop when the paint reaches the top, and let the paint sit there for a minute or two, while you fill other letters. Then use the syringe to suck up the excess paint in the letter or ... drain the pool! Use a Q-tip to remove the remaining drop or two.

When you have flooded and drained the last letter, use the syringe to return the unused paint to the can. Rinse out the syringe with water (water based paint) or mineral spirits or ??? for oil based paint, and clean it up for the next job.

Crazy, huh!?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

instead of a baster use a squeeze bottle like the glue bottles...
way more control...
DAMHIKT...


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> instead of a baster use a squeeze bottle like the glue bottles...
> way more control...
> DAMHIKT...


I didn't say "Baster." I said SYRINGE. It is a large, GLASS syringe with a needle used to inject juices into turkey meat. The end of the needle would have to be cut off square to allow it to work with paint.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

It is actually called a "Flavor Injector."


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Did I hear my name called? lol Patrick, I use wintergreen oil to transfer my pattern. I wouldn't try and go through the paper. It never stays on through the entire cutting process. 

As for the dye, I still use it, but also use Marsh ink. The key to using the ink is to get a good sanding before spraying it, or it's a real devil to get out.

For colors, as of late, I've been using the acrylic paint, depending on the usage. Well, wait... I haven't done a bloody thing with wood as of late, and I'm startin to get a little (oh hell
who am I kidding) aLOT grumpy!!!


----------



## JimSC (Apr 17, 2014)

I have not tried this myself as yet but I talked with a guy who makes a lot of signs using a CNC machine. He told me he sprays the wood with a coat of lacquer BEFORE he routes out the image. After he routes out the image he sprays it with stencil ink. Then sands off the lacquer coat. That way the ink does not get into the gran of the wood. Then he applies a "finish coat".

I would guess this would work with any method of painting/inking that you would use??


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

All work and no sawdust makes Barb grumpy! :jester:


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

lol Mike
Yes it does


----------

